# Old guy bought new board



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Board itself is fine, it's just a little bit small. According to Camp 7's recommendations you should be on the 159 at least (158W if your feet are big).

Depending on the level you were at before it should come back to you fairly quickly. Whilst an undersized board is fine a beginner there's a chance you're going outgrow that board in a matter of days.


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks, totally apriciate the advice. I'm a size 10 boot. Where did you find that information? I had trouble finding the size recommendations for the camp 7's. I removed the plastic is all, I wonder if I can still exchange it?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Old-timer said:


> Thanks, totally apriciate the advice. I'm a size 10 boot. Where did you find that information? I had trouble finding the size recommendations for the camp 7's. I removed the plastic is all, I wonder if I can still exchange it?


I consulted the Google machine. Where did you buy it? @Wiredsport is one of the main stockists of Camp Seven, might even be their own brand or something?


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for the info, yes from wired sport. I actually left a message with their costumer service 3 days ago but I'm yet to get a response from them.


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

What about the 158 wide,I notice the boots are quite a bit wider than than the 153 board, even when set at a pretty steep angle.


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That's because the board is too small for you and your boot size.


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

I ended up buying a rossignol one LF 159 . Used it last week for the first time I was definitely a little Shakey the first half day and then a accident the second morning put a little damper on that day but day three was really fun, can't wait to get back up on the hill.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

One LF could be a lot of board for you but it sounds like it's working for you.
I haven't ever ridden one but folks here rave about it so if the stiffness works for you then rip on!


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> One LF could be a lot of board for you but it sounds like it's working for you.
> I haven't ever ridden one but folks here rave about it so if the stiffness works for you then rip on!


I will not be doing any park riding or trying to catch any air really, so I don't think the stiffness should be an issue for what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Old-timer said:


> I will not be doing any park riding or trying to catch any air really, so I don't think the stiffness should be an issue for what I'm trying to accomplish.


Board stiffness affects things across the entire spectrum of riding, not just for park, but if it works for you, then it works for you!


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

Sometimes to much information is to much information. And it does work for me. Maybe another board would be better for me but as long as I can go top to bottom where I chose I could care less if I was riding a frozen turd.


----------

